# Operating Rooms



## Toy (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what are the electrical requirements in hospital operating rooms and on the med gas columns in those rooms.

Thanks.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

You already been to 517, and I'm not an expert on hospitals....maybe someone else can help....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Toy said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the electrical requirements in hospital operating rooms and on the med gas columns in those rooms.
> 
> Thanks.


NFPA 99 is were you need to start. 
What's wrong with your med gas system?
If it's a clogged suction line try a few sips of peroxide. That clears the tooth paste goo pretty good.


----------



## Toy (May 18, 2011)

We have a doctor that keeps hitting his head on the column and wants it removed. I am trying to find out if the column is required and will I break any codes removing the electrical along with this column. I know I must have (2) sources of electrical power (normal and emergency) in these rooms which we have. I can't find anything about the column and the electrical requirements. I have looked in article 517 and NFPA 99.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Toy said:


> We have a doctor that keeps hitting his head on the column and wants it removed. I am trying to find out if the column is required and will I break any codes removing the electrical along with this column. I know I must have (2) sources of electrical power (normal and emergency) in these rooms which we have. I can't find anything about the column and the electrical requirements. I have looked in article 517 and NFPA 99.


Do you mean the over head column that is at the head of the bed were the med gas hook up are?
If so a structural change to an OR should go thru your facilities management director. They will engineer the changes for you. 
NFPA 99 should tell you how the devices should function and how many are needed. Along with were the LIM alarm must be located. 
The number of circuits is more a needs based requirement. 
An OR can be completely on emergency power but there are required steps that need to be in place before doing that. 

Even when an OR is on the emergency riser please talk them in to keeping at least one light fixture on normal power. (for us we used that one as the night light). This way if the generator fails you might still have one light on. 

OR reconstruction is a high liability and should be approached cautiously. Remember JCAHO is only concerned with the safety of the patients.


----------



## Toy (May 18, 2011)

*OR Rooms*

Thanks for the info. I will research NFPA 99 again to see where I missed it. You seem to be very knogledgeable and I thank you for your help.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would not design ANYTHING in a operating room. That is an engineers job. Let their insurance cover the design.


----------



## Toy (May 18, 2011)

*OR Rooms*

I am just getting the facts. By me being the electrical supervisor, I was asked are their any codes stating we must have this column and what are the required circuits and receptacles for opreating rooms. I suggested we do not remove this column because of the doctor's height. I also did inform this must be visited by a licensed engineer.


----------



## y10601 (May 22, 2011)

if the electrical column can be hit by the head, should i assume it is horizontial and below 8'? Is this passthrou column? or equipment conductor in the OR?

it sounds like a sub basement to me.


----------



## BigCL (Jun 19, 2009)

Need more info on column. Have you checked the as-built or the original construction drawings regarding the column?


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Why not replace it with a retractable model, there are a number of manufacturers that offer them, see the link below for one example.


http://www.alliedhpi.com/images/z83-00-0021.pdf

Roger


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

as others have stated, this is mostly a design choice. NFPA 99 and NEC 2008 517 covers hospitals, and yes basically you need 2 sources of power (normal and emergency). 

One manufacturer makes movable booms with receptacles on them. They are spendy, but I hear they work great. heres a link

http://www.berchtoldusa.com/products/chromophare/surgical_lighting_systems.aspx


----------



## Toy (May 18, 2011)

Do you know what is the required amount of recepracles for operating rooms on emergency and nornal?


----------

